# ISO - Chewy granola bar recipe



## grumblebee (Aug 29, 2008)

Hey DCers! 

I'm in need of your expertise. I am looking for a GOOD and CHEWY granola bar recipe. I have found some granola bar recipes online and tried them but they never ended up chewy... always crunchy. I want some nice, soft-ish and moist granola bars. The kind that are similar to a rice crispie square in terms of texture and chewiness, but made with granola and some healthier ingredients such as nuts and dried fruits. 

Not big on peanuts or peanut butter though, so that's out. Cashews are nice, as are sunflower seeds. I'm also partial to dried cranberries, mango pieces, dried pineapple, etc. 

Any tried and true CHEWY granola bar recipes? PLEASE PLEASE? 

Thanks in advance. 

~GB


----------



## grumblebee (Aug 30, 2008)

...anyone?


----------



## blissful (Sep 3, 2008)

I don't know but someone will come along that knows.

What about using marshmallows melted in butter then mixed with the granola and pressed into a buttered pan?

Or corn syrup?


----------



## babetoo (Sep 3, 2008)

i would be interested in this as well                                                                                                babe


----------



## merstar (Sep 3, 2008)

It looks like you're right on about the marshmallows, blissful.
Check these out:
Chewy Granola Bars Recipe | Recipezaar


----------

